# Busted Everything



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok its not just the busted thermometer. At the start of last week we started using a ceramic and a moonlight bulb... guess what.... they've both broke within a month :evil: There is no reason for them not to work and to top it off today...Gizmo has been a day without food due to us forgetting to order... we got the food through today and it was LARGE locusts... they're bigger than his head. So thats another thing i need replacing asap now.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

if ur bulbs ae breaking really easily why dont u try putting them all on surge protectors just incase?


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

They are on surge protectors already. Everything but heat mats is on a surge protector as i knew with so many lights etc that it was probably a good idea..


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

well if uve only just started using em and theyve broke id take them bak!


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

What make were the bulbs NNY? One make are quite well known for doing this!
Other than it being a manufacturing problem I would say check your surge protector and your stat to see if the problem lies there. Sorry you're having such *insert foul language here* luck


----------



## emz (May 18, 2006)

> What make were the bulbs NNY? One make are quite well known for doing this!


 which amke would that be? i'v had some trouble with exo-terra bulbs in the past. what other 'reptile bulbs' are there though?


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Bingo with the exo terra :roll: 

Arcadia and Zoo med bulbs are better I believe, but I only use cermic bulbs now, not light emitting ones.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

We set up our beardie viv and 2months later the exo terra 75w sunglo went, the heatglo went a couple days later...seems they have a 2 month life..which isnt very good.
Dean


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

HEY..our 2nd red nightglo exo terra bulb just went...it actually burst...the glass was conatained within the cage thankfully...
wont be using them again.
Dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah it was exo terra ceramic and moonlight bulb...just after 2 weeks though.. i cant seem to find any decently priced other makes though... the zoo med ceramics were about £15 more.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

like i said consumer rights, take them back. they aint supposed to break after 2 weeks


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Ive given up with the exo terra red lights. mine were only lasting 1 or 2 nights. I started using red glass bulbs from wilkos for 99p and I never had any more problems.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

correction- i called it night glo its called heat glo.

Im not gona use them again, and i dunno any other non ceramic brands [want light too u know]
what non rep specific bulbs give heat?
altho i guess its not important for the red ones but for the basks?
Dean


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

DEANandTRESE said:


> correction- i called it night glo its called heat glo.
> 
> Im not gona use them again, and i dunno any other non ceramic brands [want light too u know]
> what non rep specific bulbs give heat?
> ...


I just use normal reflector bulbs from the hardware stone. They give a great heat gradient in my vivs and so far have been no problem. My sand geckos bulb has been in for around a month and is still going.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

have to see for ourselves, we have almost finished our beardies new viv, its 6ftx4ftx4ft we aint put any equipment in it yet but i have got
5x 60w reflector/basking bulbs [they wer described as baskin bulbs on cornish crispa but they are basically normal lightbulbs with er.. silver er.. colour.. basically spotlights]
have to see what heat they give off.
We also have [also from crispa]
a 250 basking bulb ,zoo med and 250 w red light [non rep brand]
hoping temps will be good.

Aint if difficult to get holders that take 250w?
also aint it impossibel to buy a fitting for a viv that u dont have to mess around with, wire, cut holes, buy additional pieces..i mean to own a viv u have to be a diy genius..kinda..
dean


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

250w?? Seems a bit high to me.. in my 2ft viv i have to have a dimming stat on my 40w bulb to keep it low enough.. or it reaches the 120s.


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> DEANandTRESE said:
> 
> 
> > correction- i called it night glo its called heat glo.
> ...


i also use standard reflector bulbs, ive been using same one since january and its still going strong!!!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

I think a 250W is way to high, i have a 150W in my 4ft L 4ft H 2ft W viv


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yes and this is a 6ft...
i did already say we aint got it all plugged up yet as it aint finished so i cant say untill then, thats just what i have bought..dont u reckon you might both want to ask what distance the basking service is goin to be from the face of the bulb?
And unless im toally wacked out im pretty sure the bottom of the viv will still remain not much above the room temp if atall, we are talking a 96 cubic foot viv here. _[Anthony, 4ft L 4ft H 2ft W viv-= 32 cubic feet for comparison the viv is 3 times the size of urs] _thats like 620 gallon or summit.

Dean
Ps- ill be sure to make sure everything is spot on before i introduce the beardies, goes without saying but there u go.
A 120 bask is fine, its hotter than that in greece half the time, our skins dont set alight u know.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

NNY said:


> 250w?? Seems a bit high to me.. in my 2ft viv i have to have a dimming stat on my 40w bulb to keep it low enough.. or it reaches the 120s.


sorry gota say i think the idea is to get a bulb for ur bask that stays on all day and produces the right temp at bask, and by positioning making sure that the cool end stays significantly lower all day.
I dont use a dimmer on the main bask, BUT i would if i couldnt get it right otherwise.
Dean


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

why u think ppl get sunburn? you'll fry ur beardies if u get it wrong. But obviously ur going to check it out first. however i think its a high wattage for it too, but until u try ur bulbs in the vivs, your not gonig to know anyway. It isnt hard to go to a lower wattage bulb if the temps are too high, where did u get a fitting to take such a high wattage bulb though, i dont think mine go that high.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Clyde has a couple of normal 60w r80 spot lamps for basking under, and for later on in the evening i use a normal 'fireglow' red bulb. Lots cheaper than buying rep bulbs, and you can get them almost anywhere!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Blazey, the fittings come from cornish crispa but u can also get ceramic holders with the clamp lamps that do the same job 
http://www.cornishcrispa.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=2681

Again, i must ask doesnt anyone wander what distance from the bulb face the basking surface is goin to be?
I would think that is what would make ALL the difference when it comes to whether the spot would be too hot..
Dean


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

eeji said:


> Clyde has a couple of normal 60w r80 spot lamps for basking under, and for later on in the evening i use a normal 'fireglow' red bulb. Lots cheaper than buying rep bulbs, and you can get them almost anywhere!


yeh, to be honest i was simply "orderin a load of shit" to then see what we need to use when we get the viv set up.
Cornish crispa didnt actually state the brand but it turns out the 250w normal basking bulb 
http://www.cornishcrispa.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=2640
is zoo med [it does say the brand just no pick of box my mistake]
and the red bulb
http://www.cornishcrispa.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=2677
is a no brand and im sure will do the job, bare in mind this 250w red bulb is gona basically be there to keep the entire viv up to temp at night, ofcourse it wont be on during the summer.
Will have to see how the items work, its not like we cannot change the bulbs and its also not like im using them shitty round dial therms like the t rex ones that stick on the walls, are using digi probe therms so can get accurate readings of basking spot, 5 ft up, 4 ft up and 3 inches to the left, 3ft down [3ft up] central, left a bit, right a bit, bottom left ccorner etc etc.

We should get this all finished tomorow night we will post pics next day and give u all the low down.
As it stands we are waiting on the glass.
The mercury vapour lamp is gona be another week so we are prolly just gona give the beardies solar drops till then or maybe we will pick up a reptiglo 10 or woteva temporarily, good to have around, will decide on that in the morning prolly.
Im certainely not gona get a trex or powersun MVL as they are like £60 and not a patch on the mega ray merc we are gettin [reptileuv.com]

Thanks for your Thoughts guys.
Dean


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Blazey said:


> why u think ppl get sunburn?.


I believe its a combiantion of staying in the heat too long and the uv.

2 points... 
1- eliminate the uv cos its void in this topic.
2- A rep moves in and out of a hot spot according to body temp.. stands to reason if u gave ur beardie a bask of only 90 degrees he'd be basking most of the day, stands to reason then that at 100 he would spend less time [in one session] basking.
Push that up to 120 [i do not believ the bask will be this high, am gona aim for 110 to be honest] and less time basking.
Also i haaaaaaaaaave to point out that if one area say a 2 square inch directly under a bulb was 120 then 3 inches either side that would have dropped to 115, another 3 inches and ur talking 105-110...
Our bearded dragons are around 18 inches long..
if you cant see where im going with this then thats sooo cool, no worries.
I think a few of you may be under the impression that we are infact keeping "legless lizards" goin on the assumption the idea of a lizard moving into whichever area at whatever temp it prefers is impossible.
Don't know about yours, but our beardies move.
If your reps dont i should check thier pulses


----------

